
Show HN: OpenArena Live – OpenArena in the Browser Using WebRTC - hauxir
https://openarena.live/?ref=hn
======
hauxir
Uses HumbleNet: [https://hacks.mozilla.org/2017/06/introducing-humblenet-a-
cr...](https://hacks.mozilla.org/2017/06/introducing-humblenet-a-cross-
platform-networking-library-that-works-in-the-browser/)

------
tim44
Very cool. Did quake live work this way with WebRTC? I think Quake3 still
feels great to play. Anyone out there playing instaunlagged anywhere?

~~~
hauxir
WebRTC didnt exist at the time QL was in the browser so iirc they used a
browser plugin

~~~
tim44
To me, this is amazing. Client to client quake and server? I would expand on
this.

